# Which is the best CD of Bach's Cello Suites?



## SAKO

I am looking to add an affordable recording of J S Bach's Cello Suites to my library on CD.

Taking my time reading through the reviews on Amazon, the principal choice appears to be between Tortelier, Kirshbaum, Rostropovich, Yo-Yo Ma, Starker, Casals and Schiff. (There are probably many others).

I say principal choice as all these are readily available, reasonably priced and all score very high ratings among the reviewers; but not all have samples for me to hear. Given the vast number of other works on my 'wish list' I'm not in a position to go out and buy them all!

I really can't afford to be pulling my hair out as these days, my trips to the barber take less time every visit!

The quality of the performance and recording is my priority, not necessarily the historical authenticity. I appreciate all talented musicians like to do things their own way when it comes to solo work. 

If anybody is familiar with these recordings and cares to make a suggestion I'll be very happy to hear it. Many thanks indeed.


----------



## Ukko

Ma is bland, Tortelier is gruff and serious, Casals is in poor sound, Starker (in multiple recordings) is technically correct, Schiff plays the dances as dances. You didn't mention Wispelwey(2), on a period instrument and serious. My personal choices are Tortelier and Schiff, being under the impression that both of them 'tell it like it is', with their hearts supporting their interpretations.


----------



## Llyranor

I only have the Rostropovich set so far, so can't compare to others. However, I highly recommend it! It's quite nice!

One set I have been eyeing is the one with Ophelie Gaillard. The tone of her cello (1737!) is amazing!


----------



## crmoorhead

I have a set by Pierre Fournier that seems very well rated on amazon.co.uk and amazon.com. 8 unanimous 5 star reviews and 38/46 5 star reviews respectively.









One of the cello suites was part of the listening club started last week - here. More discussion on the versions available would be welcome there.


----------



## Orpheus

I'm rather fond of my set by Maria Kleigel, available (sort of) on Naxos. She seems to be a very under-rated cellist, who plays these pieces at a flowing but not overly brisk tempo, with much sensitivity and introspection, but steering shy of big dramatic or "romantic" flourishes (pretty much how I want to hear them). Her musicality is formidable, and the recording quality and sound of her instrument (a Stradivarius from which she gets a lovely sweet lyrically expressive tone) are both superb. Unfortunately it seems to be only available as an MP3 download these days on Amazon, and isn't even that cheap. You might be able to find it somewhere else if you're interested though. I picked my cds up in a record shop back in the days when I still bothered going to such places, and was more than satisfied with the result, which was a wonderfully intimate and soulful performance of one of Bach's finest instrumental pieces, for which I paid almost nothing. 

I can't recommend it personally without having heard it in its entirety, but I was thinking of trying out the (pretty affordable) recording by Maurice Gendron, which seems highly regarded and features the same cello as Kleigel was using. He takes a very brisk and lively pace which may well be more in keeping with the typical spirit of the Baroque (I wouldn't claim to know what Bach actually intended for these pieces), the sound appears surprisingly good for the time as well.

I don't think I can tolerate Yo-Yo Ma playing Bach, I find him utterly soporific from what I've heard (and don't wish to expend effort on investigating further on this basis, I would rather dispose of my life listening to something I might actually enjoy). His popularity mystifies me a bit to be honest.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

There are a handful of beautifully played and recorded sets of Bach's cello suites... as you have already discovered. There is no way for someone to tell you which one is "best". Rostropovitch, Casals, Tortelier, Fournier, Yo-Yo Ma, Isserlis, Starker... and several others all bring something splendid and original to the work. If you wish quality sound you will probably want to avoid Casals. beyond that all I can suggest is that you make some comparisons on _YouTube_ and then pick one of the major interpreters. You will not go wrong with any of them.

For what its worth, the version I probably listen to the most is Fournier:










For less than $7 US through Amazon Marketplace Dealers you seriously can't go wrong.

(Note this is the same recording as posted by crmoorhead above... just different packaging)


----------



## powerbooks

SAKO said:


> The quality of the performance and recording is my priority, not necessarily the historical authenticity. I appreciate all talented musicians like to do things their own way when it comes to solo work.


It is really hard to tell what quality you were talking about. All recordings mentioned above are great quality in terms of their skill and the technical recording per see; however, the interpretation varies greatly.

Since you seemed caring other people's review as well as the price, I have two recommendations:

Jian Wang for DG (more expensive). His romantic approach was well received when it was out couple of years ago.

Zuill Bailey for Telearc (2 for 1 deal). He is more personal and has some sharp edges which I found refreshing. You need to try yourself.


----------



## joen_cph

Morten Zeuthen is lively and has good sound & I find it wholly satisfying, in spite of its often low price. It also includes a 7th suite, based on the flute partita. I also own Casals, skipped Fournier & Shafran and have heard about 5 others. 
samples http://muzetunes.com/playback.mp3?c=S1KA2BeDDIeMAQnW8CkqvrvXod8VRldJXIhaUDJlYiM=&f=I


----------



## Ukko

joen_cph said:


> Morten Zeuthen is lively and has good sound & I find it wholly satisfying, in spite of its often low price. It also includes a 7th suite, based on the flute partita. I also own Casals, skipped Fournier & Shafran and have heard about 5 others.
> samples http://muzetunes.com/playback.mp3?c=S1KA2BeDDIeMAQnW8CkqvrvXod8VRldJXIhaUDJlYiM=&f=I


Ah, Shafran. I very much like the sounds he makes in the Kabalevsky concerto; a cellist counterpart to Oistrakh, it seems. Got to see if I can get a listen to the Bach.


----------



## starthrower

With the preponderance of 5 star reviews on Amazon, I don't see how anyone could take these reviews seriously? Check the library and YouTube, so you can actually judge for yourself.


----------



## Jared

my favourite...


----------



## joen_cph

Hilltroll72 said:


> Ah, Shafran. I very much like the sounds he makes in the Kabalevsky concerto; a cellist counterpart to Oistrakh, it seems. Got to see if I can get a listen to the Bach.


Shafran is very slow and "dignified" in the suites (I am talking of the melodiya issue), but lacked tension and excitement IMO.


----------



## Ukko

starthrower said:


> With the preponderance of 5 star reviews on Amazon, I don't see how anyone could take these reviews seriously? Check the library and YouTube, so you can actually judge for yourself.


I agree about those amazon reviews. It is necessary to _read_ the review at least; the stars don't mean much. Some of the 1 or 2 star reviews turn on basically irrelevant points, so they need to be read too. And after all that "You gotta hear it."


----------



## hocket

I'm certainly no expert but I'm surprised that with two threads on this subject recently that no one has mentioned Queyras's HIP. It's my favourite of the one's that I have. It's certainly not as fierce or unorthodox as Gaillard's first effort (though that's certainly an interesting listen).


----------



## Ukko

joen_cph said:


> Shafran is very slow and "dignified" in the suites (I am talking of the melodiya issue), but lacked tension and excitement IMO.


I listened to mp3 samples on amazon.com, from what is probably the Melodiya recording. You are right; too slow, relatively spiritless.


----------



## Ukko

hocket said:


> I'm certainly no expert but I'm surprised that with two threads on this subject recently that no one has mentioned Queyras's HIP. It's my favourite of the one's that I have. It's certainly not as fierce or unorthodox as Gaillard's first effort (though that's certainly an interesting listen).


Thanks for the link, _@hocket_. I guess I don't understand why he made some of those pace choices; the quick-paced dances are right up to snuff, the minuets are the way I think they ought to be. The sarabande is a slow dance - but it _is a dance_ Queryas makes them, ah, deeply thoughtful interludes.

The sum of the parts is very good though. If I wanted a 3rd set, this one could be it.


----------



## SAKO

Thanks for so many replies. It's still a very difficult to know which way to turn.

I had not come across the recording by Queyras; thanks to hocket for that one, and nor was I familar with Zuill Bailey, so thanks to powerbooks. Both of these are right up my street, if slightly more pricey.

Gaillard just doesn't do it for me, nor Wang. I find Rostropovich a bit shaky, Schiff far too fast, and Fournier perhaps a touch too slow. Tortelier on Youtube is ok but then the recording may be quite different.

The jury is still out, but good things come to those that wait.


----------



## Ukko

SAKO said:


> [...]
> The jury is still out, but good things come to those that wait.


Hah. Unless you get run over while you're waiting.

BTW, the Queyras sound is not the only way to play baroque cello. Paolo Beschi recorded the suites for the Winter & Winter label. Do try to hear a sample.


----------



## SAKO

Hilltroll72 said:


> We have nothing to fear
> but hearing loss.


As a sufferer of Tinnitus (mild; at present) I can say with authority, the cellos of Bach enlighten the ear as lightning enlightens the night sky.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Good suggestions. I bought this version a few months ago, played by Jaap ter Linden on a Milanese instrument of 1703 made by Giovanni Grancino. This was his second recording of the suites.


----------



## Dongiovanni

I can highly recommend Anner Bylsma (Dutch Cellist) on Sony Classical Vivarte Series S2K 48047. It has great sound quality also.

He plays a Strad Cello.

Vailable on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Suites-C...qid=1344243147&sr=8-40&keywords=anner+bijlsma


----------



## Bas

I like du Pre's (As I like most of her recordings), but I don't know if she's the holy grail on recordings of this piece (as I've found her to be with Elgar's Cello Concerto). Maybe one day I will try the Jaap Terlinden mr. _Harpsichordcocerts_ mentions.


----------



## Ukko

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hah. Unless you get run over while you're waiting.
> 
> BTW, the Queyras sound is not the only way to play baroque cello. Paolo Beschi recorded the suites for the Winter & Winter label. Do try to hear a sample.


The recording is available at amazon.com, with mp3 samples. All of the reviews are 5-star. Some reviews mention hearing his fingers on the neck; through speakers (rather than headphones) those 'mechanical' noises are not intrusive. Personally I don't object at all to his quickness, but I think he rushes the notes that should be savored.

This was the first baroque cello performance of the suites I heard; it seemed to me then that he was never quite up to pitch. It no longer seems that way - maybe even old dogs can learn.


----------

